# Badlands atv winch



## jprzr

I was thinking bout buying this winch for my brute. A buddy of mine had one on his jeep and it worked great but didn't know if anyone else had one of these winches. They make a 2 3 and 5000 lb atv winch at a good price so any info would be great 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## bruteguy750

I picked up a superwinch terra 35s for about $219 shipped to my front door from amazon. I've heard some horror strories from people buying those winches from harbor freight and having trouble with them. A winch is something you want to be able to depend on also.


----------



## Mudslinger800x

I probably wouldn't.i bought the 2000lb badlands for a crappy little timber wolf I had last year.never had a problem with the winch it self but they have cheap small wires and shoddy relays,and it wouldn't pull very well.(but that was only a small 2000)Im not sure about the bigger ones


----------



## jprzr

Ya I had a mile marker on my rzr it was a 2500 it pulled great and work good just looking for a good deal and came across these badlands but just never heard a lot about them thanks for the info 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54

Man for the slight price difference get you a viper. I have a woods power winch 3500lb and it couldn't pull itself out of a wet paper sack and its left me stranded twice.( cheap electronics). It'll fail you when you need it most. But on the other hand I know a few running those badlands on there crawlers and not a hiccup. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425

^ Viper FTW.

Someone local has a like new badlands 3K for sell for $100 though...


----------



## jprzr

I thought about a viper but my buddy got one and last few times we went riding his winch wouldn't work it would go out then not come back in and it seems to happen a lot so I duno heard good things bout the viper and I still prob would get one just figure I'd see what you guys had to say bout the badlands 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Warn the way to go. That's what I'm running 3500 lbs. best winch I've owned


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## brutemike

jprzr said:


> I thought about a viper but my buddy got one and last few times we went riding his winch wouldn't work it would go out then not come back in and it seems to happen a lot so I duno heard good things bout the viper and I still prob would get one just figure I'd see what you guys had to say bout the badlands
> 
> 
> Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


Yes it has been a problem and so was my warn.There all junk if u ask me lol......


----------



## JPs300

Viper Elite 3500 here. I had it on my big kitty & swapped it in place of the factory WarnXT on the ham after the 2nd trip on the ham when the Warn already wouldn't flip in/out of free-spool properly & I was able to stall it in a situation I knew the Viper would have still pulled. 

Mine is under the muck most every weekend and has never given an ounce of trouble. A couple trips back at our local park I had the syn cable get to bunched up on one side, broke part of the cover on the winch & bound down around the base of the spool. Opened it up, got the cable loose, put it back together & it's still problem free. - I just make sure not to let others tension it while it's being wound back up after a pull, so that I know it gets distributed across the spool properly.

Many times I have seen the winch pull a bike out when another bike snatching wouldn't, none-the-less the abuse you put on a machine trying to snatch someone out.


----------



## Cash

Viper winches FTW!! I've had mine for going on 3 yrs on my Rzr. I use it at least once on every ride. Great winch for the price. Got it from Badhabitsoffroad online.


----------



## eagleeye76

My 1st was a superwinch 1700. CRAP!!! I have 3 Warn 2500s Havent had an issue yet. 1 is 11 yrs old and has been used for logging for the 1st 3 yrs and have plowed with for the past 8yrs.


----------



## RYAN.

I gotta xtreme 3500 bada** series for mine I think it was $160 with synthetic rope and also came with cable and but I did use all my factory warn wiring, contactors and switch haven't had any complaints yet

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## brutemike

Had a warn 2500 junk and not too happy with my viper 4500 either.Free spooled the other day and wouldn't engage again and this isn't the first time.


----------



## Div16

If you get a Badlands winch, make sure you get the 3000lb. It is the only ATV winch that is rated to be immersed in water. The 2000 and 5000 are only rated for water spray. I have a Badlands 3000lb winch on my Brute and my Wife's Grizzly. Haven't had a single problem with them yet.


----------



## jprzr

Ok ill keep that in mind 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------

